# AMD 5870, Z-5500, X-Fi Platinum, Raptor, D5 plus more



## vroom_skies

Hey all,
I have these items just waiting for ya.

Sapphire 5870 is sold!

Logitech Z-5500:
- Used, but in really good condition. Only issue being that the remote doesn't seem to be working. I haven't looked much into it, so it might be a real easy fix. Looking to get $265 plus actual shipping.






Creative X-Fi Platinum:
- Great card, loved it on XP, but have since moved on to an external unit. Looking to get $65 shipped.
Really old picture of the X-Fi. Don't have anything closer so this is better then nothing atm.





Danger Den D5 VS Pump:
- Great pump, just don't do water cooling anymore. Was thinking $75 shipped.






WD VelociRaptor 150GB (WD1500HLFS):
- This is a rma recertified drive sealed in esd packaging. I don't have a huge need for it as I'm running SSDs. They are great drives and I'm sure it will make one of you very happy. Warranty is still valid until 12/5/2013.
Looking to get $85 shipped.

Western Digital Raptor 36GB:
- Have no need for it anymore since I'm using SSDs. Looking to get $25 shipped. 

If you buy more then one item I'll take $10 off the total (at the said asking prices).

More to come.


----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> Logitech Z-5500:
> - Used, but in really good condition. Only issue being that the remote doesn't seem to be working. I haven't looked much into it, so it might be a real easy fix. Haven't really though of a price too much, so I'll just throw out $265 plus shipping.



Do you mean the control pod? Or is there an actual remote with it?


----------



## vroom_skies

There is a little remote that comes with the speakers.
The control pod is working fine.


----------



## Rit

Mr Pictures has no pictures?!


Been looking at raptor/SSDs... Would I be able to use that raptor for my OS and then set up 2 HDs in raid?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm highly interested in the Z-5500's. I've always wanted them. I just don't know if I should spend the money. I'd be able to pick them up, so that would save shipping. I just don't know >_< I gotta think about it more.


----------



## vroom_skies

Rit said:


> Mr Pictures has no pictures?!
> 
> 
> Been looking at raptor/SSDs... Would I be able to use that raptor for my OS and then set up 2 HDs in raid?



Haha yeah, I just haven't had the time really. 
Sure, that's always how I recommend setting up smaller speedy drives. Just an FYI I'll be selling my 150 Gig Velociraptor in a little while. So if ya needed a larger and faster drive it might be worth it to wait for that sale.


----------



## vroom_skies

voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm highly interested in the Z-5500's. I've always wanted them. I just don't know if I should spend the money. I'd be able to pick them up, so that would save shipping. I just don't know >_< I gotta think about it more.



Well they are yours if ya want them. Picking that up would save so much work and we can make a photo excursion out of it :good:


----------



## Machin3

Those Z-5500's, do they take standard audio cable?


----------



## vroom_skies

If you define standard as eighth inch plug, then yes.
Mind you there are three (front/ center/ rear).


----------



## vroom_skies

Still up for grabs.


----------



## Aastii

=EDIT=

Sorry, never mind, have a bump anyway


----------



## vroom_skies

Updated the first post a little bit.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Does the X-Fi have optical out? And what slot type is it? What kind of issues were you having with 7?


----------



## vroom_skies

Hey there matey,
It has optical out on the front I/O panel. Here is a link to Newegg, the picture can give you a better idea.
For me on Win7 it had a little popping/ hissing at random. Normally after a fresh boot you wouldn't have the issue until a while later. I don't know what brings it on and I didn't really look into the issue too much. I know there were some supposed fixes out there, but I didn't get around to trying them. The issue wasn't that noticeable at low volumes, which is how I do most of my listening.
So for me it wasn't a huge deal, but everyone has didn't views.


----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> Hey there matey,
> It has optical out on the front I/O panel. Here is a link to Newegg, the picture can give you a better idea.
> For me on Win7 it had a little popping/ hissing at random. Normally after a fresh boot you wouldn't have the issue until a while later. I don't know what brings it on and I didn't really look into the issue too much. I know there were some supposed fixes out there, but I didn't get around to trying them. The issue wasn't that noticeable at low volumes, which is how I do most of my listening.
> So for me it wasn't a huge deal, but everyone has didn't views.



Link?


----------



## vroom_skies

Haha, sorry about that.
Link


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm really looking for a card with it in the back, so this one doesn't help me much. Good luck though :good:


----------



## vroom_skies

No problem at all.
BTW, were you still interested in the speakers at all?


----------



## voyagerfan99

vroom_skies said:


> No problem at all.
> BTW, were you still interested in the speakers at all?



Unfortunately no. I just bought a new radar detector  That and my G51's are still doing pretty good and I don't really have the room for the Z-5500's.


----------



## vroom_skies

That's quite alright.
Just would have been so nice not having to ship them to where ever.


----------



## vroom_skies

Added a 5870 to the mix.


----------



## vroom_skies

Don't be afraid to make offers you guys. 
I not forced to sell the gear, but there is still a little room to wheel and deal.


----------



## vroom_skies

Prices lowered on the 5870 & Velociraptor.


----------



## vroom_skies

New prices:
 5870- $275 shipped
 Z-5500- $265 plus actual shipping
 X-Fi Plat- $65 shipped
 VelociRaptor- $85 shipped


----------



## vroom_skies

5870 is now $250 shipped.


----------



## Geoff

Very good deal!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks sir. 
I'm surprised that the 5870 hasn't sold with the bitmining craze and all.


----------



## vroom_skies

Ttt


----------

